# Permanent Chronic DP/DR



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello!

Just Game back with a question i need answered by someone knowledgeable on the subject.

I just want to know how do you deduce that you indeed have Permanent Chronic DP/DR ? Is it A: When it never changes shape or gets any better that you can measure to yourself? or B: When you experience DP/DR over a long period of time (say at least 5 years?) so my question really is: is it the time you experience it for or is it measured on what symptoms you have? Or both?

What i have HEARD is that if you experience DP/DR for longer than 6 months its "chronic" But does that mean it is Permanent? And how do you really know that you are never gona get rid of this?

thanks for your answers.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

No it doesn't mean that its permanent, I don't think time matters to be honest, its just indicates that you haven't been addressing the problem correctly. I've heard of people having this for up to 20 years before they eventually find a way to beat it, this is a temporary thing for 99% of people I think.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

TheGame said:


> What i have HEARD is that if you experience DP/DR for longer than 6 months its "chronic" But does that mean it is Permanent? And how do you really know that you are never gona get rid of this?


come on man. someone wrote that after 6 MONTHS ( not a day less, but six months), it's "chronic". 5 months 30 days is no chronic. but 6 months? jeeeeez, that's chronic.

if you face your fears and emotional problems, and explore deeply and honestly into yourself, you can get out of DP. today. if you don't, you won't.

I experienced EXTREME FEELINGS of DP 2 times in my life. One lasted 10 minutes, the other lasted 10 months. true story.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

I'd consider it chronic if it lasts more than one day. I don't see any reason to wake up with DP/DR after a good nights rest. Unless, you're having anxiety attacks while you sleep or something.....


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

I usually experienced dp/dr when I was very anxious or just about to have a panic attack, it would always go away when I'd calmed down however, then after being really anxious for about a month or so it just hit me and its been with me every day 24/7 for 7 months now, I'm confident I will get to the root of the problem before long though and get on with my life.

The so called mental health professionals say that a person cannot be Schizophrenic unless they have the symptoms for 6 months too, its all a load of bullshit and like Gill says if it lasts longer than a day then I would consider it chronic too!


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

ok i do agree but there are several people on here who claim to have "permanent braind damage" due to hallucinogens. and im not sure wether it IS possible to attain permanent braindamage that way but that would clearly explain that some sufferers of DP have it for so long as 20 years and longer in some cases.

HowEVER i do not believe that I have permanent braindamage i just think that its going to take time to again believe that im good/cool/worthy of praise type of person. and that i dont have to worry about everything. that is the one thing that i think also NEEDS time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

TheGame said:


> ok i do agree but there are several people on here who claim to have "permanent braind damage" due to hallucinogens. and im not sure wether it IS possible to attain permanent braindamage that way but that would clearly explain that some sufferers of DP have it for so long as 20 years and longer in some cases.
> 
> HowEVER i do not believe that I have permanent braindamage i just think that its going to take time to again believe that im good/cool/worthy of praise type of person. and that i dont have to worry about everything. that is the one thing that i think also NEEDS time.


respectfully disagree. it doesn't take any time, it takes a decision and courage and inspiration and realization. but that's just my opinion.

I don't believe in brain damage, and the whole chemical thing. Look, I see people daily who fking drink from 7 am till the bar closes almost EVERY DAY when I walk on my block. I guess they drink about 7-8 beer a day with at least 3 or 4 hard liquors. And you can also be sure they doesn't drink quality alcohol (poor city, broke people). They also don't drink too much water (too much? none!) so their body can't even gain the water back. And compared to how people with DP feel, they are really fine. I'm not saying they are not fucking their life up, but it's their decision, and they FEEL a lot better. They feel in control.

can you imagine how strong their must their body (including their brain) must be to tolerate that amount of alcohol without rehydration days? And they still live and vast majority of the don't have panic attacks or DP (let's be honest probably NONE of them do) The brain and mind is fkking strong.

I also know people who smoke weed daily, even smoke some terrible herbals

People who get serious head trauma and lose motoric skills recover in months or a few years. People go through miraculous healings.

And some people smoke weed once or got a bad hangover (or a not bad hangover at all, like me) and get DP for MONTHS? and years? this doesn't sound like brain damage to me. My experience feels, seems and sounds nothing like brain damage to me. My experience was a SUDDEN ONSET from feeling all good to EXTREME fear and "DP". and the state stayed for months without ANY change.

just my 2cent

ps : when I was 16, I got so drunk that I really went off the hook. I drank the worse alcohol you can imagine and literally poisoned myself. I think if a doctor woulda seen me he woulda taken me to the hospital for alcohol-intoxication. It was a bad hangover, really bad, but 2 days and I was fine, laughing over it. then years later at a night, I drink 2 whiskies, don't even get really drunk, don't even feeling bad, not even having a hangover and getting DP for months by "brain damage"? sounds coherent? of course these are not evidences, only thoughts.

DP is a repressed emotion.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

the longer then 6 months/chronic thing, that's just for insurance purposes, it doesn't mean anything really,

they are finding more and more that these things arent permanent that they can change, but then having a therapist who's trained in this stuff isn't always easy to find. i think there's.....3 kinds., no 4. one that comes from drugs and only happens when you're actually taking the drugs, like a side effect. there's dissociation that only happens during panic attacks, there's dissociation that someone has for a period of time then never has it again, there's people hwo get it here and there, comes nad goes, then there's the 24/7 kind. i think they all have potential to be long or short term, depends on the person and if you're getting treatment, and possibly how it was caused


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

I think these posts are great for a number of reasons.

I must say that mostly DP is a form of OCD and if you can get over the ocd part of the problem then you will
have gained control over your mind so to speak.

And also learning to treat yourself well and figure out what emotions you need to let pass through you in order for you to heal on that level aswell. People with DP repress to much of themselves for the benefit of others and that in term can lead to all sorts of issues and problems both with our dark sides and with our selfesteem.

Im on my good way out of the OCD like loopish thinking now. But i still feel fearful and weak as hell.

i got this from weed but it wasnt the weeds fault. Weed was only the straw that broke the camels back. lots of accumulated emotional stress and repression stands as the culprit for the breakout of my DP.

And i think that alone can be said for nearly everyone on this forum.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Totally agree with you that in substance induced DP it is not purely the substance that ruins you - it is the straw that breaks the camel's back.. I think of it as the perfect storm for DP to arise. For me, it was having worked 7 days a week for 4 months (school and 2 jobs) - and then pushing myself by taking adderall to study. Def overload / burnout. However, why it should manifest as DP pisses me off. Why not crash for a week and be done with it









Ummmm, as far as your question about Chronic Dp - I would say that the best answer is that there is no answer. There is a possibility it will be chronic in all cases, however I would say that it could go away at any point in the remainder of your lifetime. DP has not be studied over long periods of time - no one has money for studies over lifetimes (especially DP researchers). As a result, there is very little information about this. There may be a lot of people who slip into DP and recover without being processed by the medical community or this forum.

In terms of the OCD aspect - I"m pretty much over that. Although I admit it needs to be addressed. I honestly do believe the anxiety, depression and OCD that accompany DP can be controlled. It's a question of whether you choose to think about DP ot not. I don't indulge the thoughts anymore. I just feel like hell, although it's not that conscious.

How are you doing Game?


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Im doing shaky to be honest. Im alot better than i used to be in all aspects. i notice change in the DP almost daily now. its the ocd aspect that sortof inhibits progress at this point. low selfworth and really low selfesteem. The rest i think IS biological. you know the unreality feelings and the visual symptoms aswell as DR. My DR and visual stuff has been toned down to a very mild level now. however it IS still there in stressfull periods.

I just dont want the biological part to be chronic. but i guess the sooner i get out of my head and stop obsessing. my brain will have the room it needs to heal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

TheGame said:


> I think these posts are great for a number of reasons.
> 
> I must say that mostly DP is a form of OCD and if you can get over the ocd part of the problem then you will
> have gained control over your mind so to speak.
> ...


agree!

remember, the fact that you FEEL fearful and WEAK, it doesn't mean you are.


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

I think real brain damage causing DP/DR is very rare, and not something that most people here should be worried about, unless they have had a serious stroke or a brain trauma. The problem with DP is that it is à state that normally is difficult to achieve. Once it is triggered by drugs, trauma or other factors, the brain has 'learned' how to reach this state. The brain gets sensitized. Fear and obsessive checking indeed prolong the DP state, and if you are vulnerable to it, it can become chronic. But chronic does not mean permanent, although for some people it can become permanent. 
I have had three distinct periods in which my DP/DR was awfull. The first started after a third cannabis trip. The fact that I had strong LSD like experiences on just à medium dose of hashisj was an indication that I was extra sensitive. After that third trip, I began to have anxious DP/DR attacks, although I did not panic. But I began checking my perception in between those attacks, and after two months it had become chronic. 
After about à year it began to lift slowly, and I think an important reason was that I had noticed that it was kind of stable and my attention went more and more to other things. Then I started feeling kind of normal sometimes, and slowly it dissappeared for most of the time, although I stayed sensitive to bouts of DP after stressfull events.

When I read your account it feels to me like you are now too in à period of slipping out of it, and like you said, you should now deal with obsessive and self esteem issues, as it may change your focus from DP to things that you can do to relieve chronic stress. Both getting rid of high stress levels as the getting your attention away from DP experience are vital for recovering. You'll get there. It is basically a question of unlearning to dissociate.

The bad news is that some people, like myself will always stay vulnerable to DP/DR. Because of that I had two more periods, and I am currently in one. But before this one I have had twenty great years, with only now and then mild DPDR experiences, that did not bother me to much.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

RamonX said:


> I think real brain damage causing DP/DR is very rare, and not something that most people here should be worried about, unless they have had a serious stroke or a brain trauma. The problem with DP is that it is à state that normally is difficult to achieve. Once it is triggered by drugs, trauma or other factors, the brain has 'learned' how to reach this state. The brain gets sensitized. Fear and obsessive checking indeed prolong the DP state, and if you are vulnerable to it, it can become chronic. But chronic does not mean permanent, although for some people it can become permanent.


I hate when refer to themselves as "brain", but I totally agree with what you say. But everybody should know that you can control this behaviour, and "learn" how to let DP go, just like you can learn how to shoot a layup in basketball.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

TheGame said:


> Im doing shaky to be honest. Im alot better than i used to be in all aspects. i notice change in the DP almost daily now. its the ocd aspect that sortof inhibits progress at this point. low selfworth and really low selfesteem. The rest i think IS biological. you know the unreality feelings and the visual symptoms aswell as DR. My DR and visual stuff has been toned down to a very mild level now. however it IS still there in stressfull periods.
> 
> I just dont want the biological part to be chronic. but i guess the sooner i get out of my head and stop obsessing. my brain will have the room it needs to heal.


I agree very much with this. The OCD aspect means you keep checking to see if the feeling is still there and obviously it always is, breaking the habit of "checking in" is the way out of dp and anxiety, its very hard to do though and could take months if not years to master by yourself without any help from mental health professionals. We will get there in the end though, there are literally millions of people around the world suffering with this and I bet the vast majority don't even know what it is, at least we know we're not alone and are able to confide in each other. It must be terrifying thinking you're the only person in the world with this and no-one understands you.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Lowrey said:


> respectfully disagree. it doesn't take any time, it takes a decision and courage and inspiration and realization. but that's just my opinion.
> 
> I don't believe in brain damage, and the whole chemical thing. Look, I see people daily who fking drink from 7 am till the bar closes almost EVERY DAY when I walk on my block. I guess they drink about 7-8 beer a day with at least 3 or 4 hard liquors. And you can also be sure they doesn't drink quality alcohol (poor city, broke people). They also don't drink too much water (too much? none!) so their body can't even gain the water back. And compared to how people with DP feel, they are really fine. I'm not saying they are not fucking their life up, but it's their decision, and they FEEL a lot better. They feel in control.
> 
> ...


Alcoholic Cerebellar Degeneration
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=215176091453034770#

http://www.come-over.to/FAS/FASbrain.htm









http://www.smart-kit.com/s545/your-brain-on-alcohol/








"_As you can see, the alcoholic brain on the right is massively shrunken due to brain cell loss_"

http://www.encognitive.com/node/10336









Hepatic Encephalopathy	http://pubs.niaaa.nih.gov/publications/arh27-3/240-246.htm









http://sciencephoto.com/media/131148/enlarge








"_Alcoholic dementia. Coloured magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) scan of the brain of a patient with alcoholic dementia. The brain has atrophied (shrunk), shown by the enlarged central ventricles (black) and deep indentations around the brain's edges. Alcoholic dementia is caused by excessive alcohol drinking over a prolonged period. It causes memory loss, confusion, impaired judgement and personality changes_"

http://pubs.niaaa.nih.gov/publications/aa63/aa63.htm


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> I hate when refer to themselves as "brain", but I totally agree with what you say. But everybody should know that you can control this behaviour, and "learn" how to let DP go, just like you can learn how to shoot a layup in basketball.


I see what you mean, but I don't use the word brain as referring to me or I, on the contrary I would say. I just point to processes in the brain that affect us. In turn we can decide to choose behaviour or thinking that influences this brain process.

I don't share your optimism in how easy this is, or how quickly this works because of my own experiences and those of many people who have been struggling with this. My first episode of chronic DP was triggered after à few hashisj trips, that were very LSD like. Ofcourse the fear and other emotional issues at that time played an important part, but I also felt that the treshold to reach such a DP state had become much lower. 
Well it took me à bit more than à year to slowly slip out of it again, even though from the start I had this intuitive notion that I had to face my fear, which I did. So although I wanted to crawl under the carpet, I went out to concerts, whit horrifc DP, and forced myself to go on. It still took many months of doing this before chronic DP was easing up a little bit. And after I recovered I always stayed very sensitive to these experiences, although I wasn't affraid of them. I spent years in therapy looking for underlying emotional issues, and I resolved the ones I found. 
But then after 9 years, completely out of the blue I relapsed completely, although there was no other reason for it than a period of working too hard for à few months. And it took 20 months to recover, although I knew how to deal with it better than ever. 
So I am convinced that emotional issues very often are an important cause, but there is also a vulnerability that makes à person react to stress with DP. And after an initial period this sensitivity can be stronger than before it. So the next episode can be triggered without any trauma or depressed emotion, just a period of stress can do its nasty trick. 
I must stress though that this is the experience of a subset of people with chronic DP/DR, and many others only have à single episode.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

*For the 1, 278,904,555,109,789, 222, 376th time ... every case here is unique. A combination of predisposition and environment.*

Also, not everyone here has "just DP/DR" -- they have clinical depression, bipolar, OCD, post-partum depression, etc., etc., etc.
Ramon sums it up as well as someone else who says that for diagnostic and STATISTICAL purposes in both the DSM and the WHO Classifactions, if someone has chronic 24/7 DP/DR for 6 months or longer it would clearly be considered serious and "chronic."

If it stopped the day after the six months, the diagnosis would change. That also doesn't mean the DP/DR couldn't return in 10 years.

Also, in the DSM-5, the criteria has changed. DPDisorder will be recognized as a stand-alone condition even if it is comorbid with other disorders, again such as bipolar, borderline, etc. Chronicity -- a longer period of time with a loss or decrease in social and occupational functioning -- may simply be dealt with in a different way. I don't thin it is a "life sentence" but it is for some, and research such as that of Dr. Sierra at the IoP and other researchers indicate that. The one disorder where I believe DP/DR is seen most and responds very well to CBT is panic attacks that result in DP/DR. If the panic is controlled in various ways, the DP/DR is also more easily controlled. EARLY INTERVENTION is also critical in all such problems ... in ALL illness.

Longitudinal studies are critical -- we don't have the same studies as those with "the big mental illneses" although psychiatrists who have been in practice for 45 years will see patients whose DP has never let up -- and severity is critical -- many function well, others don't.

I know when I was 15 in 1975, a psychiatrist told me my DP/DR would never go away. Then my mother, also a psychiatrist said he was correct. That alone did not give me tremendous confidence that my 24/7, 365, would lift, especially at the age of 15. There are more options today, more variations of treatment I wish I had gotten years ago. Also, love from my parents would have helped. Access to the internet before the age of 42 would have helped as well.

No one can generalize from anyone else's individual experience.
And I can say the same with my cancer. After a mastectomy, and with 5 years of medication the statistics of this particular cancer coming back are higher than the normal population, but I may NEVER get this cancer again. Or it may come back in 10 years. Or I could have cancer in another part of my body, and a DIFFERENT type of cancer. Also, the chemo they give you, the radiation, is seriously disabling, can kill you, or cannot be tolerated. You pick your poison. And yes, it's poison that causes OTHER types of cancers.

You just go on one day at a time, and each person makes his/her own decision as to how to approach ANY difficulty.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Visual said:


> Alcoholic Cerebellar Degeneration
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=215176091453034770#
> 
> http://www.come-over.to/FAS/FASbrain.htm
> ...


WOOOOOOOOOOWWW!!! Now I'm fkin convinced.


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> respectfully disagree. it doesn't take any time, it takes a decision and courage and inspiration and realization. but that's just my opinion.
> 
> I don't believe in brain damage, and the whole chemical thing. Look, I see people daily who fking drink from 7 am till the bar closes almost EVERY DAY when I walk on my block. I guess they drink about 7-8 beer a day with at least 3 or 4 hard liquors. And you can also be sure they doesn't drink quality alcohol (poor city, broke people). They also don't drink too much water (too much? none!) so their body can't even gain the water back. And compared to how people with DP feel, they are really fine. I'm not saying they are not fucking their life up, but it's their decision, and they FEEL a lot better. They feel in control.
> 
> ...


Wow, it's the first time I actually agree with something you said Lowrey! Yes, I agree, so many people have intense drug addictions that last for years, severe alcoholism, head trauma (even guys who lose some part of their brain in a car accident or stuff like that, and still can live and feel happy and be functional), so I also think that if THEY can recover and live a perfectly happy life afterwards -maybe with some sequels, but nothing devastating as DP/DR-, then it is impossible for something that happen one day, in one specific moment, years ago (in my case) to still be bothering our ability to feel emotions and be healthy. I mean, there must be some sort of perpetuation of the problem that we are still unconsciously carrying out.
But for you is too easy, "it's repressed emotion". Well, it might be, it probably is. But even knowing that, nothing changes for me. I think about my past and everything and not one emotion pops out, so I cannot "liberate" that repressed emotion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Quarter Pounder said:


> Wow, it's the first time I actually agree with something you said Lowrey! Yes, I agree, so many people have intense drug addictions that last for years, severe alcoholism, head trauma (even guys who lose some part of their brain in a car accident or stuff like that, and still can live and feel happy and be functional), so I also think that if THEY can recover and live a perfectly happy life afterwards -maybe with some sequels, but nothing devastating as DP/DR-, then it is impossible for something that happen one day, in one specific moment, years ago (in my case) to still be bothering our ability to feel emotions and be healthy. *I mean, there must be some sort of perpetuation of the problem that we are still unconsciously carrying out.*
> But for you is too easy, "it's repressed emotion". Well, it might be, it probably is.* But even knowing that, nothing changes for me. *I think about my past and everything and not one emotion pops out, so I cannot "liberate" that repressed emotion.


I totally understand you. Don't think about releasing a repressed emotion like, you suddenly get free of it (altough I heard it can happen like that). It's what you said, you unconsciously doing/thinking the same things you did before.

It's like, when you, let's say know that there's a mainentance and there's no electricity, but you still switch the light on when stepping into the bathroom. You even laugh on yourself, but the the move is so in your instincts that you just do it. The only difference between that and DP, or a repressed emotion that's controlling you, is that it makes you feel terrible, while you only laugh at switching the non-working light up. Get it?

Knowing something, and realizing/understanding/"getting it" are 2 different things.

When you learn how to swim and you just can't do it right, the trainer may tell you that "you move your arms and legs in the wrong phase". You think you "know" your problem, because you can repeat it. But after hard trying and practicing, in a moment, when you ACTUALLY realise that you move your legs and arms in a different phase, IS when you really know what you been doing wrong, and when you're able to change it.

I hope I wasn't too blurry.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

TheGame said:


> I must say that mostly DP is a form of OCD and if you can get over the ocd part of the problem then you will
> have gained control over your mind so to speak.


Yeah there is a strong relationship in my experience. I saw a doctor about DP and he did know what DP was. However, he didn't start treating me for DP, rather my obsessing about my perception. This approach has helped me. It's not easy , of course, or there wouldn't be much of an issue, but, it's certainly possible!


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

Visual said:


> Alcoholic Cerebellar Degeneration
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=215176091453034770#
> 
> http://www.come-over.to/FAS/FASbrain.htm
> ...


Which just goes to show that DP is curable. If you set your mind to it and drink as much as you can, in the end the part of your brain that causes DP will just dissapear!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

RamonX said:


> Which just goes to show that DP is curable. If you set your mind to it and drink as much as you can, in the end the part of your brain that causes DP will just dissapear!


Wow, you have hit on the long sought after cure!









Now all we need is to formalize the dosage. How about 1 shot ever 2 hours?

BTW, you mention having DP twice with remission. How are you with it now? Are you currently DP free?


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> ps : when I was 16, I got so drunk that I really went off the hook. I drank the worse alcohol you can imagine and literally poisoned myself. I think if a doctor woulda seen me he woulda taken me to the hospital for alcohol-intoxication. It was a bad hangover, really bad, but 2 days and I was fine, laughing over it.


The exact same thing happened to me when I was 16, I still don't know how I didn't choke with my own vomit lol, but the next day when I regained consciousness I felt great and I laughed over it. So yeah... If people with brain damage don't have DP and people without it do, then probably DP probably is a psychological problem rather than a "chemical" one


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

Visual said:


> Wow, you have hit on the long sought after cure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish, actually I am worse than ever now, for almost à year now. I never thought it would come back like this after almost twenty years of sporadic low level DP. Why now, and why this bad, it is à complete mystery to me. Which proves the point I was trying to make there even more, but strange enough this is not à big consolation

And....I think we can do much bettter than run of the mill ethanol. I am conducting à promising trial at the moment. Double blind and cross over.
I have one group on low dose Methanol (methyl alcohol) and the other on the worst quality Absinth I can get. The fact that everyone in the methanol group is going blind might compromise the double blind situation a little, since it might be à giveaway to which med they have been assigned, but as a side effect its should not pose à serious problem, since my uncle works at the FDA.


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

Quarter Pounder said:


> Haha, no it wasn't blurry at all. In fact those are two good analogies.
> I agree, when you switch the light on when there is no electricity or do wrong movements while swimming despite being told they are wrong it's not because you don't know it, because YOU DO, but because your brain automatically still does it. And it does take some time and practice for the brain to "re-coordinate" itself and to digest and process the new information and THEN is when the turning point begins.
> 
> Problem is, I understand what "hard trying and practicing" means while learning to swim or driving a car or things like that, but not in the context of repressed emotion... If I knew, I'd be all day practicing, believe me. And when I tried in the past, no emotions were released but maybe I didn't try hard enough.
> ...


Ok this swimming thing is quite an interesting analogy, let us work with that. Indeed with à method like mindfulness, that seems to work well for several psychiatric issues, it is hard to know if you are doing it right since it is easy to instead of making your mind empty by letting your thoughts pass, actually try to repress them which is counter productive. In a similar way you could tell someone to confront their anxiety, but if they would feel guilty and weak every time they don't succeed in seeing it through, that would probably make matters worse. Or if they would take it to a level where they would force themselves to go through things that would be actually traumatic, now that would really be counterproductive.
So there is subtlety in how to go about it, and experimentation is often best. 
But....if the boy that has to learn to swim, has one arm that is completely limp, it would be rather cruel to keep him trying to learn to do the correct procedure. Hè might learn to swim, but not this way. 
Or: people are different, what works à treat for one, is no use to another, and enthousiastic as we may be about our own progress, we can't judge other people if they tell your method does not work for you.



> The exact same thing happened to me when I was 16, I still don't know how I didn't choke with my own vomit lol, but the next day when I regained consciousness I felt great and I laughed over it. So yeah... If people with brain damage don't have DP and people without it do, then probably DP probably is a psychological problem rather than a "chemical" one


Come on guys, this is silly! And to be sure, many people with real brain damage actually have DP. 
But as I said before, real brain damage is probably rare in people with DP.


----------



## Facet (Oct 2, 2011)

I sometimes think it is just living a life more tailor made for me,fine tuning of things so that i can feel more at home in the world.


----------

